# Beta Alanine fact or fiction?



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 21, 2012)

any believers or non believers on this amino acid? Its supposed to help with fatigue ans help push you through workouts,and ive read and researched countless articles where its up there with creatine,i used to use it and to be honest i like it,but i had to get it into my system beofre i seen any results,then i quit it for a long while,and actually noticed a difference in my workouts,so jusy here recently ive started it again

What are yall's experiences with it,like it,love it,hate it,waste of money?(


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 21, 2012)

I do like it, the feeling of beta alanine in the body for me is a good feeling. In my case I do pre-workouts than contain the B A on it. never use it by itself.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 21, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> I do like it, the feeling of beta alanine in the body for me is a good feeling. In my case I do pre-workouts than contain the B A on it. never use it by itself.



Yea  me to Pikiki,i dont drink pre workouts,but i buy beta alanine in bulk and put 2g in a small glass of OJ pre workout and then in my post workout shake,the tingling feeling gets me going for some reason


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 21, 2012)

I just started a bcaa drink through out the day pre work out then intra adding carb drink then post bcaa alone again I read that depending on your weight  it takes X amount of bcaa's to have a anabolic effect on you for me it came out to 37g's of bcaa a day so I drink 40g's I haven't noticed much difference yet but its just been this week I am hoping that I will get faster recovery and put on some more lean mass also increase endurance but  we will see


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 14, 2012)

I like it also. I take 1g 3 times a day. Before workout, in my after workout protein shake since I go to work right after, and then in a protein shake at work. I don't take in caffeine and this makes me feel energetic for 2-3 hours it seems after taking it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 14, 2012)

i like it too.. dont stay on it all the time but its good shit, works.


----------



## beasto (Aug 14, 2012)

My 2 cents bro I like it...through the day I drink my Amino Energy and that always helps with anything fatigue wise that I should exp. during a workout. Or it could be my mental state of mind when i'm ready to rip the shit outta the weights. But I say its g2g like it a lot!


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 15, 2012)

Yup my pre-workout has Beta-A in it along with creatine, taurine, glutamine, arginine, caffeine etc...all in one supp takes care of everything. 1 scoop of pre-workout and 25mg of ephedrine and you are focused and sweating like a beast


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 25, 2012)

My new prework consist of

Grape juice,2 grams of Beta Alanine,5 mg of BCAA'S,5 grams Creatine,5 grams of L-Arginine,and 3 grams of L-Citrulline.....yall need to try it,works well


----------

